# 38 dayz, time to cram



## scottiesei (Sep 8, 2006)

Who else is grinding for the SE1, I think we lost a few to Civil-Str this time. :true:


----------



## petermcc (Sep 8, 2006)

:study :study :study ...busting my :ass: to pass!!

:beerchug


----------



## redrum (Sep 8, 2006)

not taking either but I did work a "method of joints" truss problem last night


----------



## petermcc (Sep 8, 2006)

:cig: he said 'joint....'


----------



## scottiesei (Sep 9, 2006)

Peter, where are you at with your studying? Is this your first time taking the SE1?


----------



## petermcc (Sep 11, 2006)

I am starting to cover Prestressed concrete this week. I worked on Bridges last week, but still think I need to do a little more work. :brick:

This will be my 4th attempt. I basically blew off the last exam, 2 weeks of study prior to the exam because I was so busy at work. I had already paid for my enrollment, so I knew I would not get a refund. anyway, I am sticking to my guns and studying for October.

I have attached my study schedule, which I am constantly modifying as I go. I am very flexible, so if you want a study partner, let me know.

:study :study :study :drunk: :drunk: :dsgt: :dsgt:

New_study_schedule.xls


----------



## Mike1144 (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm working on my third try. The first time I took it, I basically knew the "the other board" Structural Engineering Reference Manual cover to cover. Got a 61. The second time I studied more of the codes themselves, got a 66. This time I went back over freshman year stuff, section properties, trusses, etc. I also got the 6minute solutions and 246 solved problems from "the other board". Every problem I do, I learn more. Third time is the charm, right?


----------



## scottiesei (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey Mike, have you used the CERM? Lots of good familar info in there.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 18, 2006)

edited the title for you / us

:study


----------



## scottiesei (Sep 19, 2006)

Are you going to do that every day, LOL?


----------



## Mike1144 (Sep 21, 2006)

I have a copy of the McGraw Hill Structural Engineering review for the Civil exam. It has good fundamental stuff, like Mohr circles, section properties, beam analysis. But nothing too deep. I used it to re-teach myself the moment-area method for deflections.


----------



## scottiesei (Oct 3, 2006)

24 days left, how's everyone doing now?!?


----------



## Mike1144 (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm doing just fine. Whats a bridge?

Actually, anyone have beam loading diagrams that would be useful for bridge loading? Or maybe something that explains how to use and or create influence lines for bridge design?


----------



## petermcc (Oct 3, 2006)

where did my response go.....

anyway... I am already under the influence :drunk: .......line


----------



## scottiesei (Oct 3, 2006)

> I'm doing just fine. Whats a bridge?
> 
> Actually, anyone have beam loading diagrams that would be useful for bridge loading? Or maybe something that explains how to use and or create influence lines for bridge design?


Check the end of the ASD/LRFD beam charts...


----------

